# How much meat for 70 people (mostly men)?



## valien (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi all,

I am doing a smoke for about 70 folks. Mostly men. Will have sides along with the pulled pork. I'm thinking about 20-25lb's of shoulders/butts. Will that be enough?

Smoking this on my WSM 19.5.

Thoughts?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2016)

At a 50% yield you end up with aprox 12lbs of cooked meat. That's not even a 1/4lb/person. Unless everyone eats pulled pork in a bun along with the sides you will need at least double that quantity.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2016)

If serving with sides you need to figure 1/3 pound per person minimum. As mentioned figure around 50% loss. At a 1/3 pound per person you are looking at needing 23-24 pounds of finished product. So around 50 pounds of raw meat.

Pulled pork is great reheated so doing your smoke in batches is fine.


----------



## mfreel (Feb 23, 2016)

I use 1/4 pound per person as a general rule.  But if you're a great cook and they're hungry...1/3  pound might be what you want.

I agree with the 50% loss.  I've weighed some past butts and I've had about 40% loss.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2016)

Yep for 70 people, what Case said 40-50lbs of meat.

Al


----------



## valien (Feb 23, 2016)

Appreciate the info! Yeah I'll have to do it in batches then since my WSM can only hold 20-25 I think (never maxed it out before). 

Very helpful.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 23, 2016)

" *Mostly Men* " 1/4 Pound per? Only if you want hungry folks hitting Micky D's after the party and talking Smack about you...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here is the math...

70 People X 6oz servings (Men) = 420oz Pulled Pork / 16 (oz per Lb) = 26.25Lb / .5 yield(50% loss) = 52.5Lb Raw Pork needed.

Yield is typically better than 50% but this way there is about a 10% Pad in case folks eat heavy or unexpected numbers show up...

Also figure 1.5 Buns per person. Some guys will have two sammies, especially if this is a casual event. Folks are shy at weddings but eat well at picnics and parties. Good luck...JJ


----------

